# Suitable substrate



## rgoodkind (Jul 8, 2005)

What is considered the best substrate to use to propagate UG(Utricularia graminifolia)?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Aquasoil would be the best in my opinion. But I'd bet you could get away with most any substrate. You just need to make sure you've got the nutrition available that it needs.


----------

